

Flow Hive – “It's Literally Honey on Tap Directly from Your Beehive” - drinchev
http://www.honeyflow.com/

======
DanBC
This gets posted to HN reasonably often throughout its funding journey.

No Comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9111312](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9111312)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9117684](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9117684)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9205101](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9205101)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9383010](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9383010)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9179643](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9179643)

Some Comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9091926](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9091926)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9092658](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9092658)

Lots of comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9083207](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9083207)

~~~
drinchev
Wow.. I didn't know that. Sorry for the noise.

~~~
DanBC
Sorry! Didn't mean to imply you shouldn't have posted it!!

Sometimes people like to read past discussions.

------
drinchev
Explaination video:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=14&v=0_pj4cz2VJM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=14&v=0_pj4cz2VJM)

